# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Прибор для чистки ушей

## КРИЗИССС

Продам прибор для чистки ушей 
8 насадок+щеточка
Удаляет нежным всасыванием серу, воду и песок. Подходит для любого возраста.
130 грн.

----------


## sunyun

он б.у?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

НОВЫЙ! Запакован в блистер. Как на фото

----------


## КРИЗИССС

Такая полезная штука должна быть в каждой семье

----------


## medvedi234

где обитает? передвигается?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

находится на Черемушках, передвигается, куда надо?

----------


## КРИЗИССС



----------


## <VIKUSIK>

Размер насадок в зависимости от размера уха?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

Насадки все одинаковые, по цвету отличаются

----------


## <VIKUSIK>

> Насадки все одинаковые, по цвету отличаются


 То есть на каждого члена семьи своя насадка, чтобы не перепутать?

----------


## Моня-Одесса

И чем отличаются насадки.ну кроме цветов??? И да,вот еще,а если повышенная волохатость в ушах,то как быть.Тоже нежно всасывать будет?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

Волосатость никуда не денется)

----------


## Моня-Одесса

> Волосатость никуда не денется)


 
Непроизвольное удаление не произойдет. А насадка крутится или просто всасывает?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

Не крутится, просто всасывает

----------


## Моня-Одесса

А какова мощность всасывания? Ушные пробки в состоянии высосать?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

Мощности достаточно, чтобы очистить ушные раковины от пробок, песка, воды

----------


## КРИЗИССС

210 грн

----------


## Potapov

> Мощности достаточно, чтобы очистить ушные раковины от пробок, песка, воды


 а если поглубже засунуть - перепонку с мозгом тоже всосет?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

> а если поглубже засунуть - перепонку с мозгом тоже всосет?


 если мозг ватный, то да

----------


## Potapov

> если мозг ватный, то да


 а серный? )

----------


## КРИЗИССС

> а серный? )


 очень полезный аппарат в доме, подходит для всех видов мозга

----------


## Potapov

> очень полезный аппарат в доме, подходит для всех видов мозга


 тобишь пригоден вместо супруги?))

----------


## <VIKUSIK>

> тобишь пригоден вместо супруги?))


 Ну зачем вместо,двойная радость будет)))
Берите, нужная в хозяйстве весчь :smileflag:

----------


## КРИЗИССС

ап

----------


## КРИЗИССС

ап

----------


## КРИЗИССС

есть в продаже

----------


## автофанат

на батарейках или 220?

----------


## КРИЗИССС

две пальчиковые батарейки

----------

